

Cracking the Caesar Cipher - The Hard Way - ilike
http://www.12robots.com/index.cfm/2010/5/17/Cryptography-Part-3--Frequency-and-Pattern-Analysis--Security-Series-162

======
fragmede
I'm showing how much I don't know about crypto, but I consider frequency
analysis the easy way to crack a Caesar cipher, and expected the hard way to
be a brute-force method hooked up to a dictionary.

(Or is it 'hard' in that no programming was used?)

